
How Unicef Is Using Big Data to Close the Education Divide - RickJWagner
https://www.forbes.com/sites/nicholasfearn/2019/06/04/how-unicef-is-using-big-data-to-close-the-education-divide
======
RickJWagner
Disclaimer: I work for Red Hat. It really is a great company.

